# saving energy using power inverter



## alshuray1 (May 3, 2009)

so i came up with this crazy idea for my growbox to sustain 
its own power 
it could, but i need alot of batteries an insain amount not possible (live in apart ment and cost would be too high) 
i came across a solar panel system cost about $12 000
not feasible 

i understand that i need at least 8kwh at 18 hours a day using a 400 watt h.i.d to raise  4 to 5  healthy girls (roughly 2.5 ounces each) 
so in scrapping that idea i decided to focus on conserving as
much energy as i can.   
i want to use a 500 watt power inverter solely for my lights
can i have the inverter running on a 18 6 time schedule
18 on six off and charging batteries and then when flowering 12 on 12 off and charging batteries 
does this make sense 
hopefully this will cut back on some wattage 
a little expensive 
question is will it work


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2009)

to put it simply, no it will not work. although the light may run on 400w, it will need substantial more to ignite the lamp. your calculation for charging rate of the batteries, wont work in reality.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2009)

If you are running a 400W 18 hours a day and pay .07 per KW, it will cost you about $15 a month to run your light.  You are looking at a lot of time, money, and effort to try and save $15 a month.


----------



## alshuray1 (May 3, 2009)

i realize it really doesn't make sense
i could do it but the cost is insane 
in conclusion u guys r right 
thanx guys


----------

